# 2 boys already please guess my nub with baby #3 *UPDATE*



## KAH1990

As the title says. Would love to hear what you think
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20171122-120326.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 60









Screenshot_20171122-120332.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 51


----------



## 6lilpigs

Goodness thats a tricky one, but going to go for boy 3 for you, wouldnt be surprised to be wrong though :)


----------



## KAH1990

Thank you


----------



## Abii

Going off nub and skull, Boy. That is an awesome nub shot btw. :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## lau86

:blue: guess


----------



## calliebaby

boy


----------



## RawrGirl

Girlfriend, I am right there with you. I have two boys and am so hoping for a girl this time around. I can't be sure from the picture though. Here's some pink baby dust for both of us! :dust:


----------



## KAH1990

Thanks everyone for your guesses. I've had all boy guesses on another site as Well, I guess I'll be getting out all the boys old clothes again lol


----------



## WeeNat

Baby blue x


----------



## KAH1990

Thought I would update and let you know that baby is actually a GIRL &#55357;&#56845;
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20171228-145900.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 45


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh wow congratulations :happydance: after all those boy guesses as well! What a lovely surprise!


----------



## dinidani

Send some pink dust my way between me a dh we have 5 boys so hopeing for a mirical lol xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh good luck Dinidani!!!


----------



## AmyKai

congratulations!


----------



## KAH1990

dinidani said:


> Send some pink dust my way between me a dh we have 5 boys so hopeing for a mirical lol xx

Sending all my pink dust good luck


----------



## glong88

Wow how lovely xxx


----------

